# Licensing requirements for painting contractors



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

What are your states licensing requirements for painting contractors?

I have had a home improvement license for 10 years in my state. I was looking at some of the long time established big boys in my area who run full page ads in the yellow pages who advertise for large commercial and residential projects with multiple crews and they are not licensed with the state. I am wondering if they found a loop hole to get out of it. My renewal payment is coming up and I hate it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey ********

I believe the PDCA website has a whole state by state breakdown on that stuff. I'll see if I can scare up a link for ya.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Click here for all state license requirements. If I remember correctly, you were in D.C. The site shows that D.C., VA, and MD don't require licenses for paint contractors.


----------



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

According to the Maryland Home Improvement Commission a home improvement is any repair, replacement, remodeling or modernization of a home or property. The home improvement commission requires contractors who perform the work classifications listed below to obtain home improvement licenses: (this list is not all inclusive) 

Additions Railings, Acid Cleaning, roofing, Awnings, bathrooms, sidewalks, boilers, siding, bricklayers, skylights bulkheads, stairs, burglar alarms, sod, cabinet installations, stucco, carports, sundecks, doors, pools, drywall, tile excavating, Terrazza, Exterior cleaning, vanities, fences, wallpaper, fireplaces, windows, Floorlaying / refinishing, garages, painting, paneling, plastering, porch enclosures, ECT.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Contractors are not licensed in Pennsylvania,You will need a certificate or license to perform asbestos abatement work in Pennsylvania


----------



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

timhag said:


> Contractors are not licensed in Pennsylvania,You will need a certificate or license to perform asbestos abatement work in Pennsylvania


Are you talking about painting contractors or all types?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

******** said:


> Are you talking about painting contractors or all types?


All types from a to z minus asbestos abatement.


----------



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

Amazing how states close together have such a vastly different bureaucratic system. Low tax Deleware, tax you till you bleed Maryland.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

and MD don't require licenses for paint contractors.

Definintly not true


tax you till you bleed Maryland.

Definitely true.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

You can get away without a license in Maryland because they take a re-active aprroach to enforcement. In other words, you need to get caught. I sent yellow page ads with un-licensed contractors circled. The response I received was that don't have the time or personel to check them out. (all I did was look the so called contractors up on MHIC's website) They wait until a homeowner has a problem. Looking for unlicensed contractors, as easy as it is, means more work. 
Now the business I took over had been un-licensed for over 50 years. Got a license because it helps sell the business to the type of clients I want. Some of the paint stores will not recommend you unless you are licensed. (of course they are lying. spend enough and they will throw the work your way) Most of the custom home builders will not use you unless you are licensed (at least the ones I met who actually are good pay).
The short version.....you don't need no stinkin license! (if you get caught, small fine) Save your money.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

My state does not require licensing. When I talk (here and elsewhere) with guys from other states that do require licenses, I dont quite understand what to the big deal is. One person I spoke with was all upset because he had purchased his license from the state for $200 and no one else was in compliance. I responded, wow what a great way to distinguish yourself from the rest of the pack at a pretty low price. You can't buy advertising like that.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I dont quite understand what to the big deal is. One person I spoke with was all upset because he had purchased his license from the state for $200 and no one else was in compliance


yeah, it's just a tax thing...it doesn't mean you are a better painter than someone else who is not "licensed", but it does mean you're a better citizen for following the law and not dodging the system 

my take on it is that you don't have to like a law to follow it


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rich said:


> yeah, it's just a tax thing...it doesn't mean you are a better painter than someone else who is not "licensed", but it does mean you're a better citizen for following the law and not dodging the system
> 
> my take on it is that you don't have to like a law to follow it


True, and I would think that the fact that you are in compliance would suggest a sense of credibility...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Utah requirements:
2 years verifiable experience by W2, not 1099
Pass 50 question Legal Test
Pass 50 question Trade Test
Show and keep Liability Insurance
Workmans Comp
DBA
FEIN
No Jugements or felony convicions
Pay into Lein Recovery Fund
Pay 450 for License yearly
8 hours continuing education yearly
City License
County License
Fail to keep any of these and you lose your license!
State DOPl has a site you can check licenses and citations.
If I remember right, Arizona, California and Nevada have similar requirements and are considered "reciprocal states".
I do believe the requirements and enforcement keep things level, the guys who don't conform do not last too long.
A lot also depends on the state, rules are no good without compliance and enforcing.
I know when I show a customer my folder with documentation it looks professional.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Iowa has no lisencing per se, however all contractors are required to be "registered" with the state. The fee is $25 and is valid for 2 years I believe.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> One person I spoke with was all upset because he had purchased his license from the state for $200 and no one else was in compliance. I responded, wow what a great way to distinguish yourself from the rest of the pack at a pretty low price. You can't buy advertising like that.


I agree with you. It is a great way to seperate yourself. In Maryland to get your license, you have to have insurance, (extra cost) demonstrate credit worthyness (x- amount of assets) or get bonded. Which for many is a huge impediment. But for the discriminating consumer, it makes the difference. It is amazing how many comments I receive because a copy of my license and insurance is included in a presentation packet.


----------



## atdcontracting (Aug 29, 2008)

Comparing some other posts here, other than Utah, we are getting hosed in Oregon. Residential Licenses have various levels and commercial have various levels. A test is required but no questions on the test really relate to any particular trade.

Cost is 260.00 for two years.
Your license can cover either residential and/or commercial at the various levels.
Insurance is required in different coverages depending upon the level of license one gets.
A bond is required for each of the license types.

My license is residential general contractor and commercial specialty level 2. Commercial license allows me to perform 2 trade on commercial projects over 12K Sqft & over 20' tall and 250K in total project cost. Insurance requirements are 500K as an aggregate total and I am required to have a bond in the amount of 20K for each of the license types.

Insurance and bonding requirements go up higher with commerical GC's and developers.

Even though there are plenty of laws in place to prevent unlicensed folks from performing work or advertising, the contractors board does little about it.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

there are many many licensed painting contractors that do hack work.

i dont see how this would set you apart from the rest.

dont let a piece of paper go to your head.

love you guys


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

high fibre said:


> there are many many licensed painting contractors that do hack work.
> 
> i dont see how this would set you apart from the rest.
> 
> ...


And oh ya







Cost
I don't know how it is in your state. In the state of California if the HO decides to not pay you,








In California if a home owner uses a unlic contractor, they are only liable for paying them for 500 bucks. So if you did a job for 1500 bucks, they could hand you 500 and tell you to take a hike and the courts will back them up.
Love you back


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

high fibre said:


> there are many many licensed painting contractors that do hack work.
> 
> i dont see how this would set you apart from the rest.
> 
> ...


You must be unlicensed. Not smart enough to pass? Hiding something? I don't personally care. Get lots of good paying jobs because we are licensed. Jobs you could not if you are not. That seperates us from the wanna be's

Maybe you are a better painter. I can walk on jobs that you couldn't get in the door. In Maryland, it's worth the investment. Specially if you want to grow. If you don't, more power to you.

Love ya back! (big hug)


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

high fibre said:


> there are many many licensed painting contractors that do hack work.
> 
> i dont see how this would set you apart from the rest.
> 
> ...


I respectfully disagree with you!
I have "won" many jobs because I am a professionally licensed, legal business. I invested a lot of time and money and continue to so to maintain that. My state offers continuing education for free, also have a recovery fund I can draw from if I get stiffed. They do a good job regulating professionals.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

RCP said:


> I respectfully disagree with you!
> I have "won" many jobs because I am a professionally licensed, legal business. I invested a lot of time and money and continue to so to maintain that. My state offers continuing education for free, also have a recovery fund I can draw from if I get stiffed. They do a good job regulating professionals.


 
are all licensed painting contractors high quality, and trustworthy?

i will answer that for you.

no.

this is why i urge people to not let it go to their head.

theres tons of horrible licensed painters out there.

i can appreciate your point though.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

TN doesn't require painters to be lic. but they do require a "rehab/renovation" lic. for contractors doing any home improvement work over $3000 and a GC licensce for anything over $25,000.


----------



## nuevopintor (Nov 23, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Click here for all state license requirements. If I remember correctly, you were in D.C. The site shows that D.C., VA, and MD don't require licenses for paint contractors.


really appreciate the link you have given of contractors-license. it will save a lot of hassles to the persons new in the business regarding the paperwork


----------



## NE MPLS (Sep 15, 2008)

....


----------



## NE MPLS (Sep 15, 2008)

Minneapolis/St. Paul don't require painter licenses unless you perform multiple trades (painting/drywall, painting/carpentry etc..), but most construction companies, GCs and property management companies want you to have one anyway for various reasons.


----------



## crow (Jan 29, 2008)

Am I the only one that saw the ******** post and thought he was back? took me awile to relize the date,, sombuddy's been diggin in the graveyard man,,


----------



## crow (Jan 29, 2008)

Even his name is banned??????? damn man what this ol'boy do?? thats crazy! even his name?


----------



## thelodges (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm in Utah and RCP has already coverd the strict licensing requirements and regulations here. It seems that DOPL is doing you right in the Southern part of the state, up North they are so swamped that it is almost impossible to get them to respond to investigating unlicensed painters. Thats a great benefit to living in a less populated area.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

thelodges said:


> I'm in Utah and RCP has already coverd the strict licensing requirements and regulations here. It seems that DOPL is doing you right in the Southern part of the state, up North they are so swamped that it is almost impossible to get them to respond to investigating unlicensed painters. Thats a great benefit to living in a less populated area.


Sorry to hear that, I know of a few that have been busted down here, I know we have been checked on site twice in the last year.
Have you seen this?
http://www.dopl.utah.gov/investigations/citations/monthly_cit_2008-10.pdf


----------



## thelodges (Nov 22, 2008)

Chris,
Thanks for the reply and the link, that looks very encouraging. I remember seeing the old quarterly newsletters from DOPL and they wouldn't have half that many citations for unlicensed contractors. I am really amazed to hear that you have been checked onsite twice, that is almost unheard of up here. ( I paint in Deer Valley, Park City and some in Salt Lake) It is great to hear however, since it costs so much to operate a legal business with liability, workmens comp, lien recovery fund and now with the continuing education. It is so frustrating to be carrying an additional 30% overhead and others aren't playing by the rules or being held to the rules. Be grateful that they are watching out for your best interests down there, thats what it takes to bring this back up to a serious trade that provides well for owners, employees and their families. -Sam


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The GC's down here are pretty good about only hiring licensed trades, WC audits probably have more to do with that!
Part of my bid packet to HOs always has license info and links to DOPL. Also LRF and SCR where needed. 
Are you using SCR?


----------



## thelodges (Nov 22, 2008)

I am not using the SCR. I have only filed one lien in the past 14 years and it happened to be while working on the home of a guy who was the President of the Utah Bar Association ( Bar as in legal ). It was a messy situation and my beef was with the GC, not the homeowner but I filed on him anyway to protect my rights and apply pressure on the GC. Poking sticks at a lawyer is just not the best option in the playbook.

These days I stay away from new construction and general contractors and have found my niche with high end repaints and it seems like my problems have almost vanished with this clientele. 

The SCR seems like a great resource though. I just don't have the stomach for crazy scheduling, trades that ruin your work and bankrupt general contractors. My wife and kids like me better now too.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Glad you found your niche, those are some nice areas. 
We have been pretty fortunate working with a few GC's that do good work.
We do a lot with owner/builders as well.
I was looking at the Craigslist ads for SLC
Yep, I love small towns!

Sorry to derail thread!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> The GC's down here are pretty good about only hiring licensed trades, WC audits probably have more to do with that!
> Part of my bid packet to HOs always has license info and links to DOPL. Also LRF and SCR where needed.
> Are you using SCR?


What are the consequences for unlicensed folks if they are caught?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> What are the consequences for unlicensed folks if they are caught?


Here is one example
Respondent engaged in practice as a contractor when he was not licensed to do so. 
Order: Respondent was ordered to cease and desist from practicing as a contractor until such 
time as he is currently licensed to do so. Respondent was also ordered to pay a 
$4,000 fine. 
Date: September 24, 2008 



For more, go here
http://www.dopl.utah.gov/investigations/disciplinary.html


----------

